# Bent Rim



## dochoot (Oct 27, 2009)

I bent the rear rim of a newer Cannondale tandem (painful story). It looks like it can not be fixed. Where would be the best place to get a replacement?

Thanks


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any bike shop should be able to do it for you.


----------



## dochoot (Oct 27, 2009)

I took it in and was told the rim was bent beyond repair.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

dochoot said:


> I took it in and was told the rim was bent beyond repair.


The shop should be able to get a rim and build the wheel. They might have to order it, but they should be able to get it.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

California L33 said:


> The shop should be able to get a rim and build the wheel. They might have to order it, but they should be able to get it.


1. Rims can often be straightened, although a shop may not want to risk the liability

2. If you don't want to risk a wheel with insufficient/non-uniform tension that's weaker and perhaps requires periodic truing you'll be better off having a good wheel builder deal with it.

3. If you're mechanically inclined, I'd buy a copy of _The Bicycle Wheel_ by Jobst Brandt and truing stand so that it gets done right (it'll take you a lot longer than an experienced wheel builder, but Jobst's method of arriving at proper wheel tension will arrive at the same end result) and you're no-longer at the mercy of the local bike shop's competence and availability.


----------

